# For my s scale friends



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't been on here for awhile because of the surgeries, recupe, etc.Also, summer is for car shows!! This post probably doesn't belong here but I wanted the s scale folks to see it. Picture is of a nice 65 442, and my 69 Nova. The best part of it is the last picture, showing 2 dudes. The dude on the left is Lou Gramm, of Foreigner, and the other ape is yours truly.Behind my left shoulder is a picture of my car leaving the lights when I used to drag it back in the early 90's.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cool photos and cars. Glad you've been on the go this Summer. The wife and I have gone to a few shows this year, but mainly participating in organized cruises (not in my 'No Bumping' thread). Endless Cruisin in Ocean City will be on our 40th wedding anniversary this year, so I don't know if we'll be in OC or elsewhere this year. There are usually some stars and celebrities on hand in the Convention Center for various activities. Daryl Starbird and cast from American Graffiti were there a couple years ago. We ran into ZZ Top at the Hyatt Regency Resort the year before. Neat to have a photo of you and Lou Gramm!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

How in the world did you hook up with Lou Gramm?? And, by the way, Foreigner is nothing without his voice.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> How in the world did you hook up with Lou Gramm?? And, by the way, Foreigner is nothing without his voice.


He lives about 12 miles from me, and attends many of the local car shows and cruise-ins. Nice fella.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That's incredible! Next you see him, please be sure to tell him what I said about Foreigner. They are (were) one of my favorite groups, but since he left, they lost so much. What's he doing these days?


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I haven't been on here for awhile because of the surgeries, recupe, etc.Also, summer is for car shows!! This post probably doesn't belong here but I wanted the s scale folks to see it. Picture is of a nice 65 442, and my 69 Nova. The best part of it is the last picture, showing 2 dudes. The dude on the left is Lou Gramm, of Foreigner, and the other ape is yours truly.Behind my left shoulder is a picture of my car leaving the lights when I used to drag it back in the early 90's.


Hey flyernut, the cars are fantastic! The Nova is sweet. I had a '73 duster 340 that I loved back in the day. 
Wow! Lou Gramm? That's incredible! I would love to meet him.

Thanks and take care
Don


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> That's incredible! Next you see him, please be sure to tell him what I said about Foreigner. They are (were) one of my favorite groups, but since he left, they lost so much. What's he doing these days?


Just chillin, during some local stuff with his band,etc. Super guy...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

FlyerNut,
Nice pictures, I had a 1968 Nova SS it was Matador red 350/300 HP with a 3.73 gear, what a fun car, and fast.

That car had a list price of something like $3,275.00 and I got it on sale for $2,850.00 man those were the days!

Aflyer


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

flyernut said:


> I haven't been on here for awhile because of the surgeries, recupe, etc.Also, summer is for car shows!! This post probably doesn't belong here but I wanted the s scale folks to see it. Picture is of a nice 65 442, and my 69 Nova. The best part of it is the last picture, showing 2 dudes. The dude on the left is Lou Gramm, of Foreigner, and the other ape is yours truly.Behind my left shoulder is a picture of my car leaving the lights when I used to drag it back in the early 90's.


Welcome home! I would be interested in trading my Flyer 21139 for that 442 of yours??? LOL

Sal


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Magne-rail said:


> Welcome home! I would be interested in trading my Flyer 21139 for that 442 of yours??? LOL
> 
> Sal


The 442 belongs to Lou Gramm.. The Nova is mine... You need to add some cash to that offer,lol...


----------



## Magne-rail (Oct 4, 2013)

flyernut said:


> The 442 belongs to Lou Gramm.. The Nova is mine... You need to add some cash to that offer,lol...


I bet! When were in the service? 1966-68 for me. If you ever have any problems with your flyer send me a PM. Glad to help out if I can.

Sal


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Magne-rail said:


> I bet! When were in the service? 1966-68 for me. If you ever have any problems with your flyer send me a PM. Glad to help out if I can.
> 
> Sal


1970-72 for me. U.S. Army, Field Artillery.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It is too bad your O scale fiends can't take a look. 
OH wait, I saw them all ready too late.:thumbsup: 
I have one S Diesel engine and possibly a car or two. But that is not worthy of being called an S man, I know.
Is this Illinois box car S scale?


I wish I could go back in time and get back all my old vehicles I had.
Hows the old bones healing Flyernut? :smokin:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The "bones" are healing, Big Ed, thank you for asking. The right hip is slow but the left hip is pretty darn good.. To answer your question, that reefer is S scale, and the Baldwin diesel is also S scale. That set was made in 1956, and was called the "Flying Freighter", set # 5605T. It also includes a black gondola,#804, and a #806 caboose.Dad bought me that set for Christmas in 1956 or 57. I now have 2 complete sets of that particular arrangement. Dad got rid of all the trains some 40 years ago, and I've been replacing them as I find them and get some cash. Those Baldwins can be very troublesome!!!!! Believe me, I know!!!!!..Loren


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

By the way, if you have just 1 AF, you're a "s" man,lol...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> By the way, if you have just 1 AF, you're a "s" man,lol...


That is good to hear, just remember to take it easy. You got to move around like an old man now. 

Like I said, if the kids ever move out I got a nice room to start an S table.
Watch out you will have competition on e bay then.:smokin:

The Locomotive has earned a spot on my shelf.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> That is good to hear, just remember to take it easy. You got to move around like an old man now.
> 
> Like I said, if the kids ever move out I got a nice room to start an S table.
> Watch out you will have competition on e bay then.:smokin:
> ...


Nice!! I just don't have the room for all of my stuff. I have boxes and boxes of stuff that there's no room for!!! I have a Big Boy and an Allegheny that I run with approx 15-18 hoppers. VERY impressive! Both O of course.My prized set is a Lionel standard gauge from 1927, all original, in original boxes.It was my dad's set. Grandpa gave his 2 boys one gift each for Christmas that year. My uncle got an erector set, and Dad took the Lionel... LUCKY ME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That Baldwin looks good on the shelf, Ed.

Loren -- True what you said about those engines, can be trouble. I've been buying any spare parts I can get my hands on just in case.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> That Baldwin looks good on the shelf, Ed.
> 
> Loren -- True what you said about those engines, can be trouble. I've been buying any spare parts I can get my hands on just in case.


Several years ago I bought one at a train show. The seller said it was just serviced and ran beautifully.The reason I liked it was that all the steps were present and it was a nice unit. I got it home, put it on the tracks, ran about 2 feet and SMOKED IT!!!! I was peed.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Must be the same seller I got mine from -- told me it ran great, just serviced. Got it home it barely runs around the layout without help. Forget pulling cars.


----------

